# HElP!!!



## eugeneo (Apr 29, 2005)

Can i use this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32848&item=5770938047&rd=1

I want to tune to these
http://www.lyngsat.com/freetv/Japan.html

Well can i Please help!!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

eugeneo said:


> Can i use this
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32848&item=5770938047&rd=1


Yes. I'd prefer to collect aluminum cans until I had enough for a cheap Pansat on eBay, but that receiver is known to work okay with more limited features.


eugeneo said:


> I want to tune to these
> http://www.lyngsat.com/freetv/Japan.html
> 
> Well can i Please help!!


That's LyngSat's list of all FTA channels that _originate_ from Japan. How many, if any, you can receive will depend on what satellites are visible from where you are. So where are you?

If you're in North America, the list of everything you can get from Japan and everywhere else is at www.ftalist.com.


----------



## eugeneo (Apr 29, 2005)

Well i live in canada, Ontario


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Ontario counts as North America, so the www.ftalist.com list will tell you pretty much everything that's available with a Ku-band (30-inch) dish.

I took a quick glance at the LyngSat list of Japan-originated channels, and all I recognized for North America was TV Japan on a C-band (6-foot dish) frequency on IA 7. Most of those channels are being carried on satellites (N-Sat 110, JCSat 3, etc.) that point at Japan.

(TV Japan is also available through Dish Network, which currently lists the price at $25/month.)


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I have on of those receivers and it works great if you mostly want to get channels off of one satellite. For example, my analog receiver died and the BUD was stuck on one of the anik sats, so I had 3 canadian channels for months. Now, I have it set to pick up the Anchorage locals. 

If you like to move to lots of different sats and stuff, this fta receiver has a fairly limited memory. But it is very easy to program with the info from lyngsat. It works great for my needs. Highly recommend one for a starter or backup unit.


----------

